# Any problems with swaping an DET?



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

My buddy is about to throw a rod in his KA so he ordered a DET a few days ago. We are gonna swap it in soon after we work it through to about 250 or so. He has an S13 coupe and I was wondering what kind of problems that you ran into. Pretty much all that he has for the swap right now is the motor itself. If someone could list any parts that you needed to keep from the KA, and wiring harnesses, where to get them, and any other things to do while we have the motor out and on a stand. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

We just finished up a swap in my buddies S14 well almost just a few more wires to go. Basically while you have it out you might as well do a Clutch and possible a flywheel. Make sure that the oil pan isn't dented or you are in some serious shit! The oil pick up is really close to the pan even if there is a small dent then you will probs. The wiring is pretty straight forward you just have to swap a few wires around and lengthen others. Use the 2.4 T/B for a cheap upgrade. do a fuel pump and filter for sure. Check out www.heavythrottle.com for a good listing of parts and info on the swap. Other then that its quite easy and be ready for the car to be out of commission for almost a month!


----------



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

I would recommend that you go with an aftermarket fuel/engine management system setup. It will be easier to install than swapping the harnesses, and if you want serious power it's the only way to go. The only down side is that they are pricey, $1100+ i would estimate.


----------



## Yellow4g63 (Aug 29, 2002)

*....*

If u don't get a front clip then go with a haltech or a TEC II. If u get a front clip all u have to do is extend 6 wires and your done.


----------



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

*aftermarket fuel/engine management*

if you want to produce serious power, go microtech....i stayed away from the harness mess and am now producing 415whp.


----------



## Yellow4g63 (Aug 29, 2002)

*....*

U can make 400hp with the stock ECU too, just need to piggy back it or reprogam it. It's not a too hard to wire it up if u have a front clip.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

if anyone is looking for an S13 for a perfect DET swap my buddy in WA has one for 1500 bucks!! Just thought I would let you know... BY the way you can get a decently programmed ecu for around 500 bucks and although it doesn't have full tuning capabilities like the Haltech and SDS system from Japan it still makes a signifcant difference in performance!


----------

